#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Iso 17025:2008 english edition

## Onoma Epwnymo

Hello everybody. Does anyone of you have yhe latest edition of ISO 17025 in English? I also be grateful if you had a ready quality manual of a lab according to ISO 17025. Thank you in advance!

Please send me any download links also to the following e-mail:


metallourgos@yahoo.grSee More: Iso 17025:2008 english edition

----------


## Nabilia

All I have is 2005 it may help others

BS EN ISO IEC 17025-2005 General requirements for the competence of testing and calibration laboratories.pdf	  0.452 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thank Nabilia !

----------


## acier58

The link is dead. Please reupload.
Thanks alot.

----------


## selmagis

There is no original ISO 17025:2008. 
Search in: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
There is only corrigendum to ISO 17025:2005 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
If some country adopted standard in 2008, than national standard is named with that year alike:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Or, show me if I'm not right.

Regards.

 :Topsy Turvy:

----------


## minhky032003

Thanks so much

----------


## cpchonburi

Nabilia please Re-uplink. Thanks

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi everyone
ISO/IEC 170205 was published yesterday* 2017-11-29.
Someone can posted ISO/IEC 17025:2017?
Thanks in advanced
Best regard

----------

